
Curiosity, Feedback Loop and Happiness at Work - monus
https://muvaf.com/curiosity/
======
monus
OP here. I wrote about how genuine curiosity about your work helps your
happiness. I think this is especially true for us software engineers where so
many people got into the field by being curious. Happy to discuss.

